# 28,5mm RTA's



## Rob Fisher (17/1/22)

Any recommendations on a 28,5mm (or 28 if I have to) RTA? I have a Jedi Edition Purge Tube Mod on its way from the USA and it's 28,5mm. It's the Light Saber Edition and I would like to pop an RTA on top if I can find a decent one. Yes, I guess it will have to be a dual coil tank with an 810 drip tip.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Any recommendations on a 28,5mm (or 28 if I have to) RTA? I have a Jedi Edition Purge Tube Mod on its way from the USA and it's 28,5mm. It's the Light Saber Edition and I would like to pop an RTA on top if I can find a decent one. Yes, I guess it will have to be a dual coil tank with an 810 drip tip.
> View attachment 248492



Where's uncle Rob and what did you do to him?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/1/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Where's uncle Rob and what did you do to him?



It's a Light Sabre... I have to have it! The force is with me!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/1/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Where's uncle Rob and what did you do to him?



And I won't show you the other tube mod coming!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> And I won't show you the other tube mod coming!



Thanks!!

P.S. I don't want to see any of your tubes coming.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rivera (18/1/22)

@Rob Fisher maybe you can get ahold of a beauty ring to fit the rta on it better?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Just.dave99 (18/1/22)

Fat Rabbit RTA is 28.4mm and is really good.
QP Violator is 28mm and is even better in my opinion. I currently have both and the violator is more forgiving with the wicking and it has juice flow control which I feel the fat rabbit lacks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/1/22)

Just.dave99 said:


> Fat Rabbit RTA is 28.4mm and is really good.
> QP Violator is 28mm and is even better in my opinion. I currently have both and the violator is more forgiving with the wicking and it has juice flow control which I feel the fat rabbit lacks.



Thanks @Just.dave99! I have both of those in my basket and will pull the trigger!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick_Naidoo (18/1/22)

Get the Valkyrie RTA, it comes with a 28mm base option as well, 

very nice smooth Airflow, good flavor and performance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (18/1/22)

Nick_Naidoo said:


> Get the Valkyrie RTA, it comes with a 28mm base option as well,
> 
> very nice smooth Airflow, good flavor and performance.



Agree with this. Definitely skip the Fat Rabbit, airflow is too finnicky to get right and it has heaps of airflow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/1/22)

Nick_Naidoo said:


> Get the Valkyrie RTA, it comes with a 28mm base option as well,
> 
> very nice smooth Airflow, good flavor and performance.



Thanks @Nick_Naidoo off to search for one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/1/22)

Thanks All! Valkyrie RTA on its way!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Nick_Naidoo (18/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Nick_Naidoo off to search for one!


you are most welcome. 

I picked up one from Sir Vape while on holiday in Durban in December. 
Very impressive RTA, cant go wrong with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/22)

Hi Guys, The Valkyrie RTA arrived today! Not really my style (dual coils and high power) but I'm very impressed with it! Beautifully made and finished off! It will be perfect on my Light Sabre Tube mod on its way! Very happy with the purchase! Thanks for the advice guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/22)

Initial indications are that the Fat Rabbit RTA is also a great option! Popped in two Aliens with a resistance of 0.19Ω firing at 36 watts. The airflow is infinitely changeable with bottom and top airflow. I may even prefer it to the Valkarie but time will tell. at 28,4mm it's a perfect fit for the upcoming tube mod. So based on your guy's feedback (thank you) we should be good to go when the parcel arrives from the USA. Sadly the parcel will only arrive when the new Stratum V10's arrive in the US from Russia so we save on shipping.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/22)

I was getting leaking from the Valkarie and I was ready to turf it into the gorge... then I spotted a hairline crack in the glass. Time to haul out the bubble glass and we are back and operational!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/22)

So far I think I prefer the Fat Rabbit slightly... also I found that putting an 810 to 510 adapter and using a drip tip with a smaller bore also improves the flavour for me!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (20/1/22)

Pity about that crack, the bubble glass really detracts from the Valkyrie's clean lines.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rivera (21/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> So far I think I prefer the Fat Rabbit slightly... also I found that putting an 810 to 510 adapter and using a drip tip with a smaller bore also improves the flavour for me!
> View attachment 248728



Personally like the look of the fat rabbit more, even if the valkyrie had the straight glass! Great choice Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

